# Irma's Effect on Shelly Island



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2017)

I was there today, not much change. Still a lot of idiot Surfers, boarders and swimmers to get in your way.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Not the case according to Island Free Press .. just a matter of time till the point gets an upgrade https://www.facebook.com/IslandFree...1iG5RdA9nDp8-KNFWadm8Ccsz2YvJLbUnbG9Q&fref=nf


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

It looks like Jose might get a crack at it next and could push a pile of sand up into the cut. It's going to be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

But that was after I left.......?

There are too many people to be able to fish. I had at least 4 people touch one of my lines in the water yesterday before I had to leave and go to 48. Can't wait til cold weather gets here and we can have the point back for fishing. Tons of mullet there on the south side though for bait


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

It is changing seems like tide to tide. Anybody tells you they know what its going to be next week, month is nuts.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

With all the sand that's been pumped up north I'd say the point and shelly will be one before the end of the year .. and maybe by t-giving ... jmho


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jose might connect them without needing the north sand


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It has connected a few times now. Friends drove out there and people complained. Ranger came out and told them they had to leave, it wasn't part of the permitted orv area.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> It has connected a few times now. Friends drove out there and people complained. Ranger came out and told them they had to leave, it wasn't part of the permitted orv area.


Soon the water will get colder and the complainers will go away


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> It has connected a few times now. Friends drove out there and people complained. Ranger came out and told them they had to leave, it wasn't part of the permitted orv area.


If it wasn't part of the ORV area, how can they tell you to leave, it's not part of there jurisdiction if it's outside the ORV area.??


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Just saw that shelly island is no more. Now it is just the hook


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Fully connected?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

3 Rd time it's connected. Bad angry ocean today, ocean over wash please drive slow it's salt water.


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

Good. Maybe the idiots will find another place to go


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I just saw a pic that showed overwash coming into the dune cut and up the road on ramp 44. He's moving quite a bit of water even being so far off. Very interested to see what the point looks like after things calm down. Hopefully someone can post some pics. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd worry more about his girlfriend, Maria. She looks like one bad biotch.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Gorge said:


> I'd worry more about his girlfriend, Maria. She looks like one bad biotch.


 We Need A Wall !!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> 3 Rd time it's connected. Bad angry ocean today, ocean over wash please drive slow it's salt water.


 May not be next week,hell it may not even exist after next week,who knows?? Sucks that folks want to throw water out the sides while driving through saltwater.. Guess they haven't seen what frames look like after a few doses of it........


----------



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

was at the point this morning at high tide and about half of the island was under water


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Apparently Shelly was cut in two. The western end still connected. Stay tuned.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

With all the shoaling going on around the point has the fluke/flounder fishing improved or is there still to much traffic around to fish it ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=slOkuUAMoW8

Here is the latest aerial video I could find, though I am sure that if it has not changed already, it will be different by this weekend....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I hear it split in half and north end is pretty much connected today


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

Stay tuned....


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting tho short aerial video on Coastal Helicopters FB page. Significant connection to the Point but also significantly overwashed.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

CalypsoNotch said:


> Stay tuned....



Yeppers,, AMEN to that..

*Who Owns Shelly Island? *





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoddnsUBqMY&t=123s


----------



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

saw a post today that 80% of shelly island is gone after the storm. only the north end remains far from the shore and is about 2 football fields long. let the fishing begin :fishing:


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Took a long walk all around the point and Shelly Island this morning. A nice chunk of the island seveal hundred yards is still there. At low tide, there is only one full cut under water between the main part of Shelly and the main point, and that cut is only a few inches deep (at low tide). I would imagine that when the tide is high there is 3+ feet of water in this cut and much of the the other areas between the main point and Shelly are under also under water but not as deep. Much of the main part of Shelly is about 8 feet above low tide, so it will be there for a while. The southeast part of Shelly looked like the point used to as far as breaking waves from different directions. A half dozen guys were out there fishing, but I did not see anyone hook up. This all was today, that can and will change.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NH Paul said:


> Took a long walk all around the point and Shelly Island this morning. A nice chunk of the island seveal hundred yards is still there. At low tide, there is only one full cut under water between the main part of Shelly and the main point, and that cut is only a few inches deep (at low tide). I would imagine that when the tide is high there is 3+ feet of water in this cut and much of the the other areas between the main point and Shelly are under also under water but not as deep. Much of the main part of Shelly is about 8 feet above low tide, so it will be there for a while. The southeast part of Shelly looked like the point used to as far as breaking waves from different directions. A half dozen guys were out there fishing, but I did not see anyone hook up. This all was today, that can and will change.


Terrific report, thanks Paul.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/UYu1_4anVLs

Very cool video......anyone fished off the end from the "island" at low tide ? Where are they catching the drum now? Headed to ocracoke next weekend and may fish Hatteras that Sunday


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ask the 8 trucks that have been stuck out there since 9:30 this morning. I hope they had plenty of bait


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah I don't think I would take that chance of getting surrounded by the rising tide. Even if you can walk back.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Stupid is as Stupid does...........

Any place that gets "famous" no matter what or where it is can lure in every idiot or fool in the population....


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Lets just hope they do something useful with all that extra income from permits due to Shelly Island bringing in all the crowds.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

pmcdaniel said:


> Lets just hope they do something useful with all that extra income from permits due to Shelly Island bringing in all the crowds.


They are going to add electric to part of the NPS campgrounds with the money. Not helping many of us permit buyers


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Ask the 8 trucks that have been stuck out there since 9:30 this morning. I hope they had plenty of bait


On a big NE wind day, Not Today, but the Day is surely coming.... whomever has ventured out past the Mighty Shelly River on a low and is trapped out on a rising tide, the Pilgrims will lose their vehicles, not sure of the box you check on an insurance claim that covers that one, perhaps the box marked inevitable.

Lost Colonists including Virginia Dare suffered a similar fate way back when..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2017)

Kinda what I was thinking Garbo


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Some only learn the hard way , And Hard Way is a unforgiving Teacher .


----------



## CalypsoNotch (Jul 3, 2017)

If you plan on staying all day, what's the problem?


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Tides change, winds change. Only a matter of time before someone misjudges and then the NPS will add more rules.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Your not only taking yourself and your vehicle in harms way but your leaving another grain of salt for the libs to nibble on and one step in the direction of having less access to our beaches , they sit on their limbs waiting for times like these to move closer to making it a bird and turtle sanctuary,, 

9


----------

